# tow behind broadcast spreader



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay guys first off don't laugh because this is a serious question. I have a condo complex that I work at as the maintenence person (fulltime) I also have a side buisness doing alot of other things (handyman type stuff). I bid on the plowing contract at my complex and got it but they would also like me to do the sanding/salting. Here is my problem I don't have the money to purchase a new v-box or tailgate unit. I have tried to find something under $800 dollars that will handle sand but no luck. Here is my crazy idea I have a ATV with a plow that I will be using for the sidewalks and such but would I be able to use a tow behind spreader to handle this?? I measured the area to sand and it is just under 2 miles total. Other than being cold as hell on a ATV and having to refill alot would this work? The largest tow behind spreader I have found is a 175lb 3.5cf Brinly. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Scotty' Complete Home Maintenance


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've heard of guys doing that.  They do make spreaders for atvs too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2495888592&category=43971


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

You should buy an Epoke tow-behind spreader, but it'd cost more than $800 I'm sure... but it's much stronger and all.

I own a Brinly that holds 175 and it throws the materials too far, as it has no deflectors... you'd have to go extremely slow to get it only the width of a sidewalk, or you'll have sand going 20 feet from the sidewalk easily. Also, these don't do sand well, they do salt much better, as it's agitator inside, isn't that big.

An Epoke, is over $800, BUT, it has a nice big agitator, that goes across the whole bottom, and the spreader is about 40" wide.. and it's a drop spreader. Drop spreaders spread, only underneath the spreader... thus you'd save more sand, instead of wasting it over snowbanks and on lawns, like you would with the regular spreader, and it holds more than the Brinly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the replys I have seen the spreaders for ATV but they are too small I know a tow behind would need to be filled alot but one of those small ATV ones would be ridiculous. As far as the tow behind it wouldn't be used for sidewalks I looking to use it for the 2 miles of roadways in the complex so if it spreads 20' wide that would be perfect. I don't have to handle the walks it's up to the individual owners.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

please look at my other post from today. I found a tow behind spreader that might work for my situation. Let me know what you think.


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

So why didn't you post it in this thread?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

B2Driver your right why didn't I post it in this tread  I wasn't thinking here is the link.

http://www.wikco.biz/page4.htm

Check it out.


----------



## brucehess (Feb 9, 2010)

*tow behind spreader*

How did the tow behind spreader from Wikco work out. I like to buy one if it worked. I* want to use it mostly for sanding my driveway in winter.


----------

